# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Morocco Sun [ Galloway Princess, Stena Galloway, Le Rif]

## pantelis2009

To *Morocco Sun* (ex. Galloway Princess, Stena Galloway, Le Rif) [ΜΑ] σημαία Μαρόκο, κατασκευής 1980 με ΙΜΟ 7719430 και με διαστάσεις 129,42 Χ 21,62 αγορασμένο από την Africa Morocco Link (AML) αφού έκανε το δεξαμενισμό του στη Μάλτα *ξεκίνησε με πορεία τον Πειραιά που αναμένεται να φτάσει αύριο 17/10* στις 16.00. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι?? Η φωτο είναι από το MarineTraffic. Καλή συνέχεια

MOROCCO_SUN.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πήγα Κυνόσουρα για να το φωτογραφήσω αλλά πήγαινε για την ράδα, θα καθυστερούσε και έπρεπε να πάρω φάρμακα. Έστω και από μακριά και με θολούρα ας δούμε *Morocco Sun στην πρώτη του φωτογραφία σε Ελληνικά νερά*. Ανάλογα που θα πάει μπορεί αύριο να έχω καλύτερες. Καλή συνέχεια. 

MOROCCO-SUN-08-17-10-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι, θα κάνει εδώ εργασίες!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό αυτή την τετράδα,τα 2 είναι ελληνόκτητα αυτό κ το BARI,ένα έκανε την επισκευή του εδώ το ΕUROPEAN STAR.
To 4o είναι το ινδονησιάνικο PORT LINK ex-ST DAVID.

----------


## gioros

Μου αρέσει ο τύπος απο αυτα τα πλοία .Και πιστεύω οτι έχει τύχη στην ακτοπλοΐα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μου αρέσει ο τύπος απο αυτα τα πλοία .Και πιστεύω οτι έχει τύχη στην ακτοπλοΐα.


Ωραία βαπόρια, μόνο που είναι του 1980-81 κ τα συγκεκριμένα δεν κάνουν εσωτερικό.
Φίλε μου να κοιτάς τα πμ σου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το *Morocco Sun* που αγόρασε η εταιρεία *Africa Morocco Link (AML)* και από τις *16/10 βρίσκεται δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ* για διάφορες εργασίες. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο προχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

MOROCCO-SUN-13-21-10-2019.jpg

----------


## marioskef

Ειναι αγορασμενο ή ναυλωμενο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω....αγορασμένο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειναι αγορασμενο ή ναυλωμενο?


Δικό τους είναι,σύμφωνα με το equasis ανήκει στην Detroit World Logistic Mrtme SA με διεύθυνση την έδρα της Superfast.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ειναι αγορασμενο ή ναυλωμενο?





> Όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω....αγορασμένο.





> Δικό τους είναι,σύμφωνα με το equasis ανήκει στην Detroit World Logistic Mrtme SA με διεύθυνση την έδρα της Superfast.


Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψετε να διαφωνήσω. Η DWLM είναι Μαροκινή εταιρία για την οποία έχει γίνει παρουσίαση εδώ. Το πλάνο για αυτόνομη δραστηριοποίηση της εταιρία φαίνεται να ναυάγησε (σχετικά εδώ) και προφανώς το μοναχοβάπορο της ναυλώθηκε από την AML.

----------

